# PSA - LEFT HANDED... Early 80's Tokai MIJ Breezysound Telecaster in Ayr, ON



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This goes out to all the leftys (lefties?)

I am not related to or associated with the seller in any way.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/missi...er/1143102847?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Steep price Id say. Good guitar though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

sambonee said:


> Steep price Id say. Good guitar though.


Steep for the guy that seems to snag all the deals. 8)

It's not that far off, I'd say that there's a Kijidiot buffer involved in that price.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Fair. And I agree I hunt pretty hard. Been an addiction for 27 years. I'm probably at 240 guitars that have come through my door. New word time. Glutty. (Guitar + slutty). I confess. 

Realistically it should sell for $400-575. There was a Tokai LH Strat near Toronto with the desirable fender headstock for $400. That was a deal.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that you're on the money. 
Condition would dictate which end of that range it would fall in.

That Tokai sounded like a steal, was it in rough shape?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Not at all. In was in bellville. And it was a lefty. I was trying to get my leftie buddies. To grab it by no. Heck it could still be with that dude. I think he was willing to go $375. This was about 8-12 months ago.


----------

